

Show HN: Squatmon, a domain squatting monitoring system - ech
https://www.squatmon.com/en/

======
hsx
Your SSL doesn't look great in Chrome.
[http://cl.ly/image/0a0F0v3g0q3K](http://cl.ly/image/0a0F0v3g0q3K)

~~~
ech
yes apparently i broke OCSP. thanks for the tip i'm fixing it now.

edit: apparently the error lies around certificate transparency and us lacking
a public CT log. the security of the connection itself is not impacted, but
i'm looking into it.

------
ech
Hi HN.

(one of the) squatmon developer(s) here

this is squatmon, an application we built the last few month, with the goal of
automagically detecting brand and domain squatting.

i'd love to read your comments.

